# whiny *** dog



## skycarp hustlers (Aug 29, 2010)

my lab is a year and a half old and i paid 1500 for him he is a very good dog but he will not stop whining he will sit up front of the duck blind and look out his doggy hole and will whine all day long any suggestions he knows he is doing it because if i look at him he will stop until i look away its driving me crazy how do i stop this


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Good luck. If you correct it, let me know what worked for you, because I cant.

My 4.5 will start whining the instant he gets in the pickup, and won't stop until he is let out, EVERYTIME. It don't matter if we are going 1 mile or 200, non stop fricken whining. He apparently thinks everytime he's in the pickup that we are going hunting or running, and just gets too damn excited. It is extremely annoying, and I usually make it approx 30 miles on the highway before I have to pull over and run the SOB. Sometimes I crank the radio up and try to ignore it, sometimes not.

It gets really bad if we are driving Hwy for awhile and then turn onto gravel. Once we hit gravel, his level of whining increases ten fold.

I will not be making the same mistake with my next dog, he will be in a kennel in the back of the pickup, where they belong. This one is a spoiled baby.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I am nowhere near an expert but I would guess that experts would recommend that you teach the Quiet command and be firm with it. I've often seen it recommended that you put your hand around their snout when teaching the command. Best of luck


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

I have the perfect solution for you.....Sell him to me for $200  .  Just kidding. My 9yo lab whines a little bit also but stops when he makes his first retrieve. The original quack addict.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Noise is by far the hardest problem to fix, you need to bite it in the butt right away, if it becomes a habit it is almost impossible to fix. Best to try and fix it in the yard rather than in the field. Teaching the QUIET command as puppy's is the best place to start. Do a search on RTF (retriever training forumns) there are ALOT of threads on noise, some good ideas but none guarenteed.


----------



## skycarp hustlers (Aug 29, 2010)

thank you to all the thing is with toby he knows he is doing it because if he hears me move like im going to scold him he stops lol attention getter


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

If your 100% sure he understands the quiet command or knows he is doing wrong then maybe you have some hope, I have a 10 year old that will cry and scream in the crate when I am running one of the other dogs and whine in her blind when hunting. She is a COllar dog and I give her no breaks for noise, I know she understands QUIET and I know she understands the correction, so at the first sigh of ANY noise she gets a HIGH # 6 continues burn on a TT 200 pro, yep she screams and howls but she is quiet afterwards I have no problem correcting at the highest level if they have been conditioned to it and know they are in the wrong. I was taught that if you are going to make a correction, give a correction that makes a lasting impression and one that changes behavior.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

A bark collar would help, you dont want a verbal correction

the best lab I ever owned was a big criminal about this and it was before bark collar were invernted

My buddies always talk about "ralph" whining all the way to whereever and sleeping on the way home


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

My dog whines alot in the truck when we are hunting. Can't do much to stop it now, but he gets my birds for me so I will live with it. He's just so excited to go he can't help himself! Kind of like me at work on Fridays! :wink:


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Bobm said:


> A bark collar would help, you dont want a verbal correction
> 
> the best lab I ever owned was a big criminal about this and it was before bark collar were invernted
> 
> My buddies always talk about "ralph" whining all the way to whereever and sleeping on the way home


Bark collars only help if the dog is barking. Whining doesn't set them off because they need a vocal trigger and movement trigger caused by the physical act of barking.

Definitely get it under control as soon as you can and do not allow the dog any slack on it. Every time the dog makes a noise they should get a correction otherwise they're not going to get the picture. Also, you need to be stern and consistent in order to be fair to the dog as well.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Hmmm...must be a lab thing :wink:


----------



## lesser (Nov 13, 2008)

Sounds like you paid too much for your dog. The 100 dollar variety are much better too me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

lesser said:


> Sounds like you paid too much for your dog. The 100 dollar variety are much better too me!!!!!!!!!!!


In ALL cases where someone is only willing to pay $100 for a puppy, they would do no better with a $5,000 dollar puppy, most likely be a waste of a talented dog.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

You, know, I tried many, many, things to quiet a dog buy never came up with a fool proof one. I could keep them quiet in the dog truck, but not on line. The thing that worked the absolute best was sticking a cattle prod in their mouth and juicing them commanding "NO NOISE" all the while. That is a very brutal method, but it works.

If you're not up to that, then all you can do is be on the dog continually and to never allow a lapse. Every time the dog whimpers, jump at her, grab her snout, pinch the jaws together until she yells and say NO NOISE! Even if she stops the whining as you move toward her, correct her anyhow. She's learning that she won't get punished if she stops whining WHEN YOU MOVE. Now she has to learn that HER WHINING WILL CAUSE PAIN AND ONCE SHE DOES IT, CESSATION OF IT WILL NOT AVERT THE PUNISHMENT. She's playing you. Don't let her.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

> The thing that worked the absolute best was sticking a cattle prod in their mouth and juicing them commanding "NO NOISE" all the while. That is a very brutal method, but it works.


Was going to mention that but didn't want to, I know it works wonders with dogs on the truck, usually you only need to do it once, after that all they need to do is hear or see it come out and there is complete silence..


----------



## lesser (Nov 13, 2008)

I just love how people think that the price of the dog means something. It is the owner that makes a dog 90 percent of the time. Spend time with it and it will work out.


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

lesser said:


> I just love how people think that the price of the dog means something. It is the owner that makes a dog 90 percent of the time. Spend time with it and it will work out.


I think that is what BrownDog was getting at.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I've learned to accept it in the truck. Until my dog learns to talk and tell me she's as excited as I am about the days hunt, I'll deal with it as a way of her to comunicate. I'm lucky in a sense as all she does in the blind is shake. All friggen day long. I used to bring a blanket and even rapped her in my new jacket thinking she was freezing. That was until my first Sept. hunt with her and it was 80 deg. dog shook all day like she was going to freeze to death. Now I know it's just what she does. Funny you mention the gravel roads, that made me laugh. We're all in it together and sometimes you have to let a dog be a dog!


----------



## GSPMIKE (May 28, 2010)

D_Hage said:


> lesser said:
> 
> 
> > I just love how people think that the price of the dog means something. It is the owner that makes a dog 90 percent of the time. Spend time with it and it will work out.
> ...


Wrong...

What browndog said is that people that are only willing to pay $100 for a dog cant train a dog. No matter what way he sugar coats that comment that's the way it is. He still thinks that a person wanting to pay $1000 for a dog means that they can train that dog better than one who will only pay $100 for a dog.

I wont pay that much for a dog. I hunt birds, my dog points them and brings them to me when I shoot them. Birds taste good and look really neat hanging on my wall. Ribbons, titles, papers and metals mean nothing to me or my $100 dog. She was easy to train and is a good family pet. I`ll buy another $100 dog when the time comes.

I have held my tongue on all of Browndogs arrogant comments about people and dogs. This is the first and last time I`ll speak up. I took this one personal because I cant afford a $2000 dog, I got what I could swing, and made it work.

I`ll get off my soap box now. I know it was off subject.

My dog whines too sometimes, usually I just have to say her name and she hushes up.


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

GSPMIKE said:


> D_Hage said:
> 
> 
> > lesser said:
> ...


I see it now, I must have misread it the first time around....I paid $85 for mine and he does just fine


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

I have some experience with this issue and can totally sympathize with you. I have found that off the collar, my dog is going to make noise. However, on the collar, I can nip it. You must hunt with the e-collar with a noisy dog. Use the collar, but he needs to know what quiet means. If he knows what quiet means, use the collar firmly. When he makes noise, say quiet and burn him hard and high. You need to change his attitude, or he will go right back to making noise. You need to correct the attitude that is causing the noise, not the noise. The attitude that is causing the noise is himself, working himself into a frenzy. Burn him just for getting high. Tell him to calm down, and burn him high and hard. Sounds harsh, but unless you are willing to change your dogs mental state, you either need to sell him or live with the noise.

My dog will also bark in the crate when traveling. However, with the collar on, he makes zero noise. This is because one time when we hit the gravel, he started barking, I rolled down my window and yelled "quiet" and then burned him high and hard. He no longer makes noise when the collar is on in the kennel. When the collar is off, he makes noise. They are smart. It's a pain to always have to put the collar on when kenneling him in the vehicle, but it solves the problem.

Indecently, this dog makes no noise in the yard or kennel run. I think I have heard just 1 bark in 3 years. Dogs are weird. He also makes more noise training than he does hunting. He finds hand thrown dead birds far more exciting than the real thing. Weird!

Noise sucks, and it occurs in some high dogs, not the majority. Given noise vs. a pig, I'll take the noise all day long. As frustrating as the noise is, having to build a fire under a dog to make a retrieve is far less tolerable. I've had both extremes. I sold the pig, I kept the noisy one.


----------

